# Replacement wheels for triban rc520



## Dwn (26 Jan 2020)

I've had my Triban RC520 for a year now, and it's been a really good experience so far. I've added mudguards and a rear rack, and now plan to undertake a multi-day tour in Europe come the Spring.

However, I had my first puncture last week and getting the tyre off the wheel was difficult but getting it back on was much, much worse - it took about an hour. This was bad enough in the comfort of my kitchen, but potentially in the pouring rain miles from anywhere doesn't bear thinking about.

I'm seriously considering swapping the wheels. Has anyone done this, and what did you go for?

Thanks


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jan 2020)

Lose the mudguards, they are very very risky at this time of the year. As for wheels, I’d go for something from Mavic, possibly Aksiums or Cosmic elites. If they insist on supplying tubeless, run them with tubes, as tubeless road tyres are a woeful idea.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2020)

If you can afford it go for a set of hand built wheels I would suggest Mavic Open Pro rims with a decent DT Swiss or Shimano 105 Hub. Budget about £300

They’re worth the extra cost


----------



## Dwn (26 Jan 2020)

I definitely won't be using tubeless - whatever their merits of prefer to stick to something familiar. Will look into aksium and cosmic elite wheels - thanks for the suggestions.

I'm intrigued about the mudguards. By coincidence I removed the fixed mudguards and tried raceblades for the first time. Came home covered in road muck (it was raining this morning) so resolved to put the fixed ones back on. Why are they dangerous? I've never had a bike without mudguards and aside from the sheer ugliness of them, never had a problem. Fwiw I've been using Kinesis Fend-off mudguards, which are aluminium.

Regards


----------



## Dwn (26 Jan 2020)

Will also look at the Open Pro wheels. I should add that neither the wheels or the tyres seem particularly limiting; it's just grotesquely difficult to remove and refit the tyres.


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2020)

Superstar components have road disc wheels for £140 at mo (half price with a code). I’ve got a set to fit, they came highly recommended by CCers

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/element-roadlite-v6-wheelset-uk-made-hubs.htm
32 spokes so ideal for heavier riders, loaded bike, poor surfaces etc
You’ll need to buy and fit rim tape. QR or TA fitment

Seems this is a well documented issue with RC520 wheels


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jan 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Lose the mudguards, they are very very risky at this time of the year.


Why?

Is this severe risk just something that imperils the racing community?

I thought the reason for many of them not having mudguards lay elsewhere.


----------



## wonderloaf (26 Jan 2020)

I run folding Schwalbe G-ones on Magic Aksiums and have no problems with taking them off and putting them on, can do it without using levers, just using my thumbs!


----------



## newfhouse (26 Jan 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Lose the mudguards, they are very very risky at this time of the year.


How so? Surely this is the time of year when they are of most use.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2020)

Dwn said:


> I definitely won't be using tubeless - whatever their merits of prefer to stick to something familiar. Will look into aksium and cosmic elite wheels - thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I'm intrigued about the mudguards. By coincidence I removed the fixed mudguards and tried raceblades for the first time. Came home covered in road muck (it was raining this morning) so resolved to put the fixed ones back on. Why are they dangerous? I've never had a bike without mudguards and aside from the sheer ugliness of them, never had a problem. Fwiw I've been using Kinesis Fend-off mudguards, which are aluminium.
> 
> Regards


I really don’t like close fitting mudguards on road bikes. I’ve seen a few people get quite seriously hurt, when they’ve crashed because something as small as an acorn sized stone has wedged between the tyre and mudguard. Despite the breakaway tab, they still ended up in a heap, with all sorts of pretty serious injuries. Not an isolated case either. I use a seat post mounted mudguard on my hybrid, which stands well clear of the rear wheel, and a seat mounted ass saver, on my road bikes. They work well, from preventing the ‘dysentery stripe of shame’, without adding a big risk.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2020)

newfhouse said:


> How so? Surely this is the time of year when they are of most use.


It’s also the time of year you’re most likely to get something you didn’t see jamming between the mudguard and tyre, on account of the visibility / light conditions being reduced, sending you to the deck, before you’ve even realised what’s happened.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2020)

wonderloaf said:


> I run folding Schwalbe G-ones on Magic Aksiums and have no problems with taking them off and putting them on, can do it without using levers, just using my thumbs!


The Schwalbe tyres are typically a bit easier to work with, particularly with Mavic rims IME, than some other tyre / rim combo’s.


----------



## newfhouse (27 Jan 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s also the time of year you’re most likely to get something you didn’t see jamming between the mudguard and tyre, on account of the visibility / light conditions being reduced, sending you to the deck, before you’ve even realised what’s happened.


Thanks for your concern but it's a risk/benefit ratio I and many others are prepared to accept.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Thanks for your concern but it's a risk/benefit ratio I and many others are prepared to accept.


Yep, it’s your choice.


----------



## Stammers (11 Apr 2020)

wonderloaf said:


> I run folding Schwalbe G-ones on Magic Aksiums and have no problems with taking them off and putting them on, can do it without using levers, just using my thumbs!


I’m planning on buying the RC520 when the world returns to normal and I can use my cyclescheme voucher. 
I initially wanted the gravel version but it’s out of stock, so thinking of getting the RC520 then buying new wheels with gravel tyres, in particular the G-Ones in 38mm.
Looking at the Mavic Aksium it says it only takes tyres up to 32mm.
I’m new to cycling so just wanted to check if this is straightforward to do?

thanks


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2020)

Stammers said:


> I’m planning on buying the RC520 when the world returns to normal and I can use my cyclescheme voucher.
> I initially wanted the gravel version but it’s out of stock, so thinking of getting the RC520 then buying new wheels with gravel tyres, in particular the G-Ones in 38mm.
> Looking at the Mavic Aksium it says it only takes tyres up to 32mm.
> I’m new to cycling so just wanted to check if this is straightforward to do?
> ...


You need to make sure the frame has clearance for the fatter tyres, especially if you are fitting mudguards to your commuter


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (11 Apr 2020)

Jumping on the bandwagon of this thread, I'm currently trying to fit Continental GP5000s on the RC520 wheel. 

Refusing to budge at the last junction. Does anyone have any tips? Been going at it for hours.


----------



## Dwn (11 Apr 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon of this thread, I'm currently trying to fit Continental GP5000s on the RC520 wheel.
> 
> Refusing to budge at the last junction. Does anyone have any tips? Been going at it for hours.


They are truly terrible wheels for changing tyres - I had to cut off a pair of Schwalbe supremes in order to free them. With the regular tyres, I found pushing the tyre into the rim quite firmly helped - but mainly it was the use of very strong tyre levers


----------



## wonderloaf (11 Apr 2020)

Stammers said:


> I’m planning on buying the RC520 when the world returns to normal and I can use my cyclescheme voucher.
> I initially wanted the gravel version but it’s out of stock, so thinking of getting the RC520 then buying new wheels with gravel tyres, in particular the G-Ones in 38mm.
> Looking at the Mavic Aksium it says it only takes tyres up to 32mm.
> I’m new to cycling so just wanted to check if this is straightforward to do?
> ...


Well, according to the Schwalbe N. America website and ETRTO standards the Aksiums which are 622X17C rims can take up to a 52mm wide tyre:





Of course I could have misinterpreted these results, if so someone will be along very soon to correct me 
My bike was supplied by Ribble with the G-Ones fitted to the Aksiums about 5,000 miles ago and I've no problems with them, they do look a bit wide for the rims but they haven't fallen off yet so guess they must be OK!
Before committing to getting the 38mm versions I would check that they will fit the frame, a chap over the road from me has the flat bar version of the RC520 (RC500 I think) and he has just changed up to 28mm and they look pretty snug, don't think 38mm will fit.


----------



## Stammers (12 Apr 2020)

wonderloaf said:


> Well, according to the Schwalbe N. America website and ETRTO standards the Aksiums which are 622X17C rims can take up to a 52mm wide tyre:
> View attachment 514352
> 
> Of course I could have misinterpreted these results, if so someone will be along very soon to correct me
> Before committing to getting the 38mm versions I would check that they will fit the frame, a chap over the road from me has the flat bar version of the RC520 (RC500 I think) and he has just changed up to 28mm and they look pretty snug, don't think 38mm will fit.


My information is second hand. If I’m looking at the right wheels, the decathlon site states up to 32mm is recommended (https://www.decathlon.co.uk/aksium-race-road-wheel-set-id_8331679.html) and the road.cc article on the RC520 says it takes 36mm tyres but up to 40mm with risk of toe overlap.


----------



## Bilz (25 May 2020)

I just signed up to say I have 38 mm tyres (schwalbe) for my rc520. I think they would fit without mudguards (but I never tested, just put them on the bike then took them off), but I use 32 mm because I want mudguards. Now it's warmer I'll try 38mm and take the mudguards off maybe. 

I came here looking for the spoke length of the wheels that come with the rc520. I've broken 3 and damaged a few others so I'd like to change them. Anyone know? Trying to find what I need on decathlons site so I can click and collect


----------



## MrPorridge (26 May 2020)

I can't be of any help @Stammers as I'm a complete halfwit when it comes to a fixin' an a fettlin' these modern safety bicycles. 

I am however _very _interested if anyone has any updates on better new wheels for the Triban RC520 as I'm sick to the back teeth of mine!

I love the bike but can't use it to commute as I need to be able to fix a puncture in a reasonable time. (I work with one other person in a public building and we have to both be present to open up. If I'm late, we can't open, I get in trouble and I'm in danger of losing my job.)

Reading about problems with the RC520 wheels, I've practiced removing/replacing the stock tyres. While it's getting _a bit_ easier at home with a variety of levers and doodads, I'd still really struggle on the road.

Tonight, I foolishly tried to put a different tyre on, just in case it was any easier. Big mistake! The Vittoria Randonneur 700x32 I tried was definitely harder to get on. However, as I inflated it, there was a "pop" noise (a bit like I've read tubeless tyres make) and, once seated, the tyre was almost impossible to remove. The seal between the tyre and rim was only breakable after a lot of struggling with plumbers pliers. (I taped the jaws to try and protect the rims but they still got chewed up enough that I had to file out some of the nasty burrs I made. I've probably completely ruined them.) 

I'm not wealthy - I had to save up a long time to buy what is considered a cheap bike - so the thought of now having to spend hundreds of pounds just so I can fix a puncture is really upsetting me. I'm also worried about the prospect of spending (what for me is) a lot of money and ending up with something that is still difficult to work with.

So

...has anybody found a combination of wheels and tyres that will make puncture repairs any easier?


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 May 2020)

MrPorridge said:


> I can't be of any help @Stammers as I'm a complete halfwit when it comes to a fixin' an a fettlin' these modern safety bicycles.
> 
> I am however _very _interested if anyone has any updates on better new wheels for the Triban RC520 as I'm sick to the back teeth of mine!
> 
> ...



Get rid of the wired beaded tyres and get what is called “folding” tyres instead. The beading is made of Kevlar instead so the tyre can be folded flat, the flexible beading makes the tyre a lot easier to get on and off as it is more pliable, I have always been able to do it with either my hands or a single tyre lever.


----------



## the_mikey (26 May 2020)

Without observing the reason for the difficulty, some of it will almost certainly be down to lack of practice, and learning a few habits that will make your life easier.

For example, if you have disc brakes, try to avoid activating the disc brake lever when the wheel is removed as the brake pads will rest in a position that will make it difficult to put the wheel back into position again.

When removing and refitting the rear wheel, I change the gear such that the rear derailleur is sitting on the smallest sprocket, this won't work for everyone, but find something that works for you.

I suspect the Triban520 doesn't suffer with clearance issues so much, but some bike frames, particularly aero designs don't have much room within which to manoeuvre when fitting or removing a wheel with a fully inflated tyre, so you might have to reduce the tyre pressure significantly to get the wheel into position.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 May 2020)

Dwn said:


> I definitely won't be using tubeless - whatever their merits of prefer to stick to something familiar. Will look into aksium and cosmic elite wheels - thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I'm intrigued about the mudguards. By coincidence I removed the fixed mudguards and tried raceblades for the first time. Came home covered in road muck (it was raining this morning) so resolved to put the fixed ones back on. Why are they dangerous? I've never had a bike without mudguards and aside from the sheer ugliness of them, never had a problem. Fwiw I've been using Kinesis Fend-off mudguards, which are aluminium.
> 
> Regards


I’ve seen people injured ( and killed ) when they got something jammed in between the wheel and the mudguard.


----------



## MrPorridge (26 May 2020)

Thanks for the advice.

@the_mikey - It's not wheel replacement/removal that I'm struggling with, it's just getting the tyres on (and in the case of the Randonneurs, off again!).

I did buy something called the Crank Brothers "Speedier Lever" after seeing one used on YouTube. It's been OK and can help with getting tyres back on again but is pretty badly chewed up already from battling the RC520 hoops from hell. I've also had decent results from a set of three, cheap Schwalbe levers that seem much easier to use than the others I own, including a couple of the Parktool ones.

Have rolled the dice again and decided to try some folding tyres as suggested by @bikingdad90. We'll see how we get on with those. Failing that, it's going to have to be new wheels. I'll probably need to get a bike shop to do that as I've no idea about swapping over discs and the cassette.


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Jun 2020)

@MrPorridge how are you getting on with the folding tyres?


----------



## MrPorridge (2 Jun 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> @MrPorridge how are you getting on with the folding tyres?


Hello @bikingdad90 and thanks for asking.

Bit of a disaster I'm afraid. Ordered some Jack Brown tyres from Planet X as I was buying some other bits & bobs for the Mrs.
I'd read some good reviews and thought that being made by Panaracer they might be at the "easier to fit" end of the spectrum (stuff like the Pasela is sometimes cited as being one of the easier tyres to fit).

Absolutely impossible to get on! Worse than the Vittoria Randonneur, which at least did, eventually get on the rim. These were just horrible - utterly destroyed one of my my, previously indestructible, Schwalbe levers and managed to shred several nails and cut lumps out of my thumb. Not even close to being able to get the last 6-7 inches of tyre over the rim. Also, the thinner sidewalls meant that the "speedier lever" which helps get the stock tyres on was useless - the sidewall just gathered up and stopped the lever from being able to slide along the rim.

I'm pretty much giving up. I can now get the stock tyres on and off with a bit of a fight. I'm not going to bother with commuting while I still have the RC520. I know I can buy new wheels but I can't justify the extra cash at the moment. I've basically just wasted another £40, not including the lever and physical damage! 

Having read the reviews, it seems that far more experienced cyclists than me have had similar problems. In some cases, even experienced mechanics seem to have struggled, or been unable, to fit tyres to the wheels. I don't know anything about tubeless setups and, having read about the benefits vs costs, decided it wasn't for me. What I have noticed is that the "tubeless ready" rim tape is very thick looking yellow plastic - almost like a solid band of plastic lining the wheels. Not sure if this is part of the problem, or if the rims are just much wider diameter than standard?

I'll use and enjoy the bike for pleasure as I usually stay within a few miles of home. When the stock tyres go, I'll consider replacing the wheels or just putting the money into a new, lower-spec but easier to maintain bike.

Sorry to be so negative (and so verbose). I seem to be using this forum as a kind of therapy. I'm just upset at saving up for something that's turned out to be a disappointment. I used to bike a lot as a teenager and remember a puncture being an irritation but something that was easily repaired. Worst case was having to pinch a spoon to use as a lever, and then getting into trouble for bending it! It seems broadly analogous to modern cars. I'm a mechanical halfwit but, despite this, could easily replace bulbs and fuses in my first cars. Now I have to book into the garage and watch as they remove what seems like half the engine to get my sidelight working again. What price progress eh?


----------



## rivers (2 Jun 2020)

I've got a set of 10/11 speed disc wheels for sale that are pretty easy to fit tyres on. They're nothing special (Felt CXR wheels, came on my F40x), but they might be a bit more user friendly than your current wheels


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (3 Jun 2020)

rivers said:


> I've got a set of 10/11 speed disc wheels for sale that are pretty easy to fit tyres on. They're nothing special (Felt CXR wheels, came on my F40x), but they might be a bit more user friendly than your current wheels



If @MrPorridge doesn't got for this, I may just. Having the same issues with my RC520.

Such a great bike otherwise, but the wheels (and especially tyres) really let it down.


----------



## rivers (3 Jun 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> If @MrPorridge doesn't got for this, I may just. Having the same issues with my RC520.
> 
> Such a great bike otherwise, but the wheels (and especially tyres) really let it down.



Just let me know :-)


----------



## S1mb0b (3 Jun 2020)

There’s a tyre lever called the Kool Stop Tyre Mate which is great for really hard tyres. Bit pricey at £15, but cheaper than a new set of wheels.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Jun 2020)

Dunno if it is any help but I have had similar issues with another Panaracer made tyre fairweather traveller 32mm - it was nearly impossible to get on the wheel on which g-one would get on with hand or one lever.
My GF has triban rc500 with same stock tyres, stock wheelset is different to yours i believe, and it goes on without any problems and no tools


----------



## MrPorridge (3 Jun 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Dunno if it is any help but I have had similar issues with another Panaracer made tyre fairweather traveller 32mm - it was nearly impossible to get on the wheel on which g-one would get on with hand or one lever.
> My GF has triban rc500 with same stock tyres, stock wheelset is different to yours i believe, and it goes on without any problems and no tools


Hmm. These are a similar size. 33-point-something mm - being Rivendell tyres originally, they would have to be in some way slightly unusual. Interesting.


----------



## MrPorridge (3 Jun 2020)

S1mb0b said:


> There’s a tyre lever called the Kool Stop Tyre Mate which is great for really hard tyres. Bit pricey at £15, but cheaper than a new set of wheels.



I've seen those and will probably pick one up, if only to add to my highly anticipated forthcoming exhibition of "Bike Tools That Have Been Destroyed Replacing RC520 Tyres". Seriously though, they look like they might help. Trouble is that I'd have to carry one with me all the time. Even then, I doubt that I'd be that proficient with it that I could use it on a wet, windy roadside. 

Am also going to start a running total of money I've spent trying to swap tyres on the Triban. It'll be interesting if it ends up being more than a posher bike would have cost. My guess is that I'll soon be not far off Croix de Fer territory and will probably end up having spent more than a Fairlight Strael (or similar dream machine) would have cost. Plus I still won't be able to fix a puncture on the Triban.


----------



## rufeus (4 Jun 2020)

MrPorridge said:


> I've seen those and will probably pick one up, if only to add to my highly anticipated forthcoming exhibition of "Bike Tools That Have Been Destroyed Replacing RC520 Tyres". Seriously though, they look like they might help. Trouble is that I'd have to carry one with me all the time. Even then, I doubt that I'd be that proficient with it that I could use it on a wet, windy roadside.
> 
> Am also going to start a running total of money I've spent trying to swap tyres on the Triban. It'll be interesting if it ends up being more than a posher bike would have cost. My guess is that I'll soon be not far off Croix de Fer territory and will probably end up having spent more than a Fairlight Strael (or similar dream machine) would have cost. Plus I still won't be able to fix a puncture on the Triban.



Do you have the RC520 with disk brakes or rim brakes? Does anyone know whether that makes a difference to this wheel issue?


----------



## MrPorridge (4 Jun 2020)

rufeus said:


> Do you have the RC520 with disk brakes or rim brakes? Does anyone know whether that makes a difference to this wheel issue?


@rufeus the RC520 only comes with disc brakes. IIRC there was a Triban 520 (no "RC" prefix) which had rim brakes. Same thing with the Triban RC500 vs Triban 500).


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2020)

Are they Tubeless ready wheels? Maybe go tubeless?


----------



## MrPorridge (4 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Are they Tubeless ready wheels? Maybe go tubeless?


Hi @vickster 
They are "tubeless ready" and it is something I'd considered. However, whenever I read about tubeless setups people also stress that it's not a puncture panacea (Panaracer should make a super puncture-proof tyre and call it the Panaracer Panacea!) and that you still have to carry tubes in case of a flat which, should I get one, I'm back to square one in terms of not being able to get to work in time (plus all that gunk flying about allover the place). 
Thinking about it, it might be worth going tubeless if I'm just sticking to leisure rides so I will consider it, once the LBSs have cleared the backlog of repairs, sales, servicing etc.
Thanks.


----------



## gmacbike (12 Jun 2020)

Dwn said:


> I've had my Triban RC520 for a year now, and it's been a really good experience so far. I've added mudguards and a rear rack, and now plan to undertake a multi-day tour in Europe come the Spring.
> 
> However, I had my first puncture last week and getting the tyre off the wheel was difficult but getting it back on was much, much worse - it took about an hour. This was bad enough in the comfort of my kitchen, but potentially in the pouring rain miles from anywhere doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that I read all the reviews about how difficult changing a tyre is on the rc500 and it put the fear of god into me, having just taken delivery of my first ever bike the RC500 flat bar about a month ago. Anyway Ive been worrying about it like crazy, until yesterday I got my first snake bike puncture, entirely my own fault. So I dived in expecting the worst. Ive never changed a tyre in my life before, so i looked on you tube about how to change really tight tyres. And had previously researched tyre levers. So using a set of Pedro's levers, the tyre came off in 1 minute, and using the info I found on you tube I got it back on in 5 minutes. Ive no idea what other people are normally used to dealing with, but constantly pushing the tyre into the middle groove of the wheel, and pushing the slack around the tyre worked totally fine.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2020)

gmacbike said:


> Just wanted to say that I read all the reviews about how difficult changing a tyre is on the rc500 and it put the fear of god into me, having just taken delivery of my first ever bike the RC500 flat bar about a month ago. Anyway Ive been worrying about it like crazy, until yesterday I got my first snake bike puncture, entirely my own fault. So I dived in expecting the worst. Ive never changed a tyre in my life before, so i looked on you tube about how to change really tight tyres. And had previously researched tyre levers. So using a set of Pedro's levers, the tyre came off in 1 minute, and using the info I found on you tube I got it back on in 5 minutes. Ive no idea what other people are normally used to dealing with, but constantly pushing the tyre into the middle groove of the wheel, and pushing the slack around the tyre worked totally fine.


Are they the exact same tubeless ready wheels though? If so, maybe you got lucky


----------



## MrPorridge (12 Jun 2020)

Hi @gmacbike . I'm now able to get the stock tyres on and off my RC520 _reasonably_ easily with tyre levers (and my Crank Brothers "Speedier Lever") although it's not something I'd like to have to do at the roadside.

What has proved impossible to me is using any other tyres. Have tried a couple of other brands and they were a nightmare.

I eventually got a Vittoria Randonneur (wire bead) on the rim but I had to almost destroy the tyre, and slightly damage the rim, to get it off again. It's like it had somehow welded itself into place. A Jack Brown folding tyre was impossible to get on - not even close.

It might be that I'm particularly stupid and/or weak (OK, I'll admit to both of those) but that's my experience.

Another possibility is that the wheels are in fact different. The Decathlon website lists the RC500 flat bar as having "Triban Tubeless ready wheels in
*6063T6 aluminium*" and the RC520 as having "Triban Tubeless Ready *Light* wheels in *106T6 aluminium*". Not sure if they're essentially the same thing with a bit of marketing spiel, or if they are actually different wheels with different shape/dimension.

_Edit_. @vickster got there first. And considerably more concisely!


----------



## MrPorridge (12 Jun 2020)

Just for the sake of completeness, and to pretend that I fully read the website, they are different wheels as the weight is slightly different as is the "height" (presumably of the rims). Differences in bold.


*RC500 Flat Bar**RC520*Triban Tubeless ready wheels
*6063T6* aluminium
ETRTO dimensions: 622 x 17 C
*28mm high* for greater lateral rigidity
Crossed steel spokes for improved rigidity (28 front and 28 rear)
Sealed bearings
Weight per pair (without cassette and QR): *2200g*Triban Tubeless Ready *Light* wheels
*6106T6* aluminium.
ETRTO dimensions: 622" x 17"
*Height 24 mm* for increased lateral rigidity.
Crossed steel spokes for greater rigidity (28 front and 28 rear).
Sealed* cartridge *bearings.
Weight per pair (without cassette and QR): *2000g*

Not sure what difference 4mm higher rims make (RC500). I'd have thought that would make them harder to mount/remove tyres!


----------



## Dwn (14 Jun 2020)

I briefly had Marathon Supremes on my rc520 and they made for a much nicer ride. However, a puncture led to the discovery that the tyres would not come off (they appeared to have welded themselves to the rim) and it took a combination of Stanley knife and pliers to remove them. So, it was back to the not very good stock tyres (which are also murderously difficult to remove/refit). 
I've spoken to decathlon about this a couple of times, buy it tends to be met with a shrug of the shoulders. 
I'm reluctant to fork out another three or four hundred pounds for new wheels and tyres, but it's either that or sell the bike and buy a different brand.


----------



## Dwn (14 Jun 2020)

gmacbike said:


> Just wanted to say that I read all the reviews about how difficult changing a tyre is on the rc500 and it put the fear of god into me, having just taken delivery of my first ever bike the RC500 flat bar about a month ago. Anyway Ive been worrying about it like crazy, until yesterday I got my first snake bike puncture, entirely my own fault. So I dived in expecting the worst. Ive never changed a tyre in my life before, so i looked on you tube about how to change really tight tyres. And had previously researched tyre levers. So using a set of Pedro's levers, the tyre came off in 1 minute, and using the info I found on you tube I got it back on in 5 minutes. Ive no idea what other people are normally used to dealing with, but constantly pushing the tyre into the middle groove of the wheel, and pushing the slack around the tyre worked totally fine.


I've bought the same bike and it's so much easier to remove and replace the tyres when compared to the rc520. Perhaps they learned from the negative reviews of the latter.


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Jun 2020)

It seems to be a common problem with Decathlon bikes. I remember the Triban 3 stock tyres (Hutchinsons) were really hard to get on and off.


----------



## Dwn (24 Jun 2020)

I've just changed the wheels on my Triban rc520 to a pair of Fulcrum Racing 6. Unlike the triban wheels it was pretty easy to fit 35mm schwalbe g one speed (dry weather bike, so no mudguard clearance issues). It had been impossible to fit these tyres to the triban wheels.

Trying to fit 30mm G ones to the Fulcrum wheels (an upgrade for my RC500 is proving more of a challenge. Tubular ready wheels appear to be the work of the devil!


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2020)

Dwn said:


> I've just changed the wheels on my Triban rc520 to a pair of Fulcrum Racing 6. Unlike the triban wheels it was pretty easy to fit 35mm schwalbe g one speed (dry weather bike, so no mudguard clearance issues). It had been impossible to fit these tyres to the triban wheels.
> 
> Trying to fit 30mm G ones to the Fulcrum wheels (an upgrade for my RC500 is proving more of a challenge. Tubular ready wheels appear to be the work of the devil!


You mean tubeless ready presumably


----------



## Dwn (25 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> You mean tubeless ready presumably


Oops - yes


----------



## beany_bot (4 Jul 2020)

Just to add to this. (from another thread)

I am in hour 3 now. Two of us trying have snapped 4 heavy duty plastic tyre levers. So we are now onto metal tyre levers. And as much as we have tried to avoid it have holed 3 inner tubes. one of them twice. One tyre is on (using boiling water and 2 hours later). I mean its just absolutely ridiulous. oh and yeah the rims look like scrap now because of having to use metal tyre levers.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jul 2020)

Have you made sure that both of the tyre walls are well seated in the middle well of the rim? They should take no more than one lever use, if that. 
My tubeless ready rims can be fitted with tyres with no levers at all. 
It's all down to technique. 
Both beads in the middle well, all the way round.


----------



## beany_bot (4 Jul 2020)

I think this thread indicates that it's not just down to technique. I've even been in to deathlon and the mehanic says its an absolute nightmare. It takes 3 of them to do it.


----------



## beany_bot (4 Jul 2020)

Im going to get new wheels becase this is insanity. I've twice now had to get the bus home from suffering a puncture because there is just no way to do this in the field.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jul 2020)

beany_bot said:


> I think this thread indicates that it's not just down to technique. I've even been in to deathlon and the mehanic says its an absolute nightmare. It takes 3 of them to do it.


I don't think it does. You really believe a decathlon mechanic?


----------



## beany_bot (4 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I don't think it does. You really believe a decathlon mechanic?


What are you talking about? You don't have this wheel you don't know. Just a quick google search shows just how bad these wheels are with new tyres. Everyone is having massive problems. You can't just waltz in and give it the "down to technique boy". You don't understand. I know my way around a bike and 2 of us have been trying for hours. And this is repeated by tons of other people.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jul 2020)

Calm down. You are not helping yourself getting into this state of anger.
Maybe you are not cut out for cycling.
Relax. Take a deep breath, then take a couple more. Then put the kettle on and make a brew.
And stop getting so angry. You are your own worst enemy.

I'm going to ignore all the threads you have started about your tyres and rims.

You are not helping yourself.


----------



## beany_bot (4 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Calm down. You are not helping yourself getting into this state of anger.
> Maybe you are not cut out for cycling.
> Relax. Take a deep breath, then take a couple more. Then put the kettle on and make a brew.
> And stop getting so angry. You are your own worst enemy.
> ...


Sure im worked up. Been trying to get a tyre on for 3 hours. To then have someone tell me condescendingly that it's just down to technique really doesnt help. As for not being "cut out for cycling", I've been cycling for 40 years.

If you could ignore "all" (emm. 1) my tyre threads that would be great thanks.


----------



## Dwn (4 Jul 2020)

They are utterly dreadful rims. I can just about manage the stock tyres now (they seem to have slackened off) but trying to get several different types and sizes of Schwalbe tyres on is literally impossible. 

I've actually emailed decathlon about this and been told that they are aware of the difficulty that people are having when trying to change tyre, and are looking at a new rim design for the bike. 

Until recently I've not done much work on bikes, but I've been cycling for over 40 years and must have changed lots of tyres and fixed dozens of punctures in that time. These are, by some distance, much the worst I have tried. Even worse than marathon plus on a Brompton rear wheel.


----------



## beany_bot (4 Jul 2020)

Well well well. I type this message ( very slowly) from the accident and emergency room at my local hospital where the x-ray results have just come back. 

And yes. I have BROKEN MY THUMB trying to get my new tyre, back off the ******** triban rim. 

What. A. Day.


----------



## beany_bot (4 Jul 2020)

If anyone was in any doubt. That is just how bad these rims are. I can't believe they passed quality control.


----------



## Dwn (4 Jul 2020)

A broken thumb - that's terrible. Decathlon have really undermined good bikes with these terrible wheels. A

The stock tyres do get slightly easier to get on, after you've done it a few times - they seem less rigid after 1000 miles. However, I've also tried Marathon Supremes, G One, and Marathon and only the first would go on. Problem was that it wouldn't come off. 

If you're thinking of new wheels, I would not recommend fulcrum - too many incompatible elements with the triban


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jul 2020)

These would be a decent cheap(ish) upgradefor the Triban and are Q/R front & rear: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...lite-v6-disc-wheelset-qr.264009/#post-6059435


----------



## Tribansman (4 Jul 2020)

beany_bot said:


> Sure im worked up. Been trying to get a tyre on for 3 hours. To then have someone tell me condescendingly that it's just down to technique really doesnt help. As for not being "cut out for cycling", I've been cycling for 40 years.
> 
> If you could ignore "all" (emm. 1) my tyre threads that would be great thanks.



Really feel for you. I too have the rc520 and had similar nightmare with these wheels, notwithstanding never having had a problem with my technique over countless other wheelsets and tyres, including often hard to fit marathon pluses.

Smug, condescending replies are not what people need who are struggling and posting partly as catharsis. 

The stock hoops are totally unfit for purpose and require superhuman levels of persistence, chunky metal tyre levers and in my case the kool stop lever too. And even then it takes hours and pinch flats very likely. I've also had to use knife and pliers to remove a conti gator skin from these wheels where it had essentially fused to the rim. No 'technique' would have helped with that, @Darius_Jedburgh. And yes, I did get angry. Always suspicious of overly level headed folk, usually oddballs.

I've raised with decathlon but had to bite the bullet and get new wheels. Was also annoyed by the constant 'clicking'/'clanking' noise from the back wheel that experienced (non decathlon) mechanics were unable to solve and said was due to poor wheel design and build.

Opted for Hunt 4 seasons and they're so much better. Silent, robust enough and can change a tube in 5 minutes.

It's so frustrating as in all other respects it's a superb, comfortable bike, which I've now done over 10,000 miles on, and which is why I could justify the investment in new wheels 

Perhaps try and pick up some second hand ones or go for some entry level Shimanos (rs170s or similar, c.£100 for a wheelset) which are decent enough and at least fit for purpose. Won't weigh any or much more than the hideous stock hoops!

Hope your thumb's on the mend and you find a solution.


----------



## beany_bot (5 Jul 2020)

I got these. seemed like a bargain. tyres went on easy (even with a broken thumb)  
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/264914931289746/?ref=messenger_banner


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2020)

following the thread, new bike is going to be disc and already thinking of wheel upgrades !


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Jul 2020)

beany_bot said:


> I got these. seemed like a bargain. tyres went on easy (even with a broken thumb)
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/264914931289746/?ref=messenger_banner



Nice clicky freewheel on that to let peds know your coming. They are from planet x


----------



## beany_bot (5 Jul 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Nice clicky freewheel on that to let peds know your coming. They are from planet x


works well for me as a commuter


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2020)

beany_bot said:


> Well well well. I type this message ( very slowly) from the accident and emergency room at my local hospital where the x-ray results have just come back.
> 
> And yes. I have BROKEN MY THUMB trying to get my new tyre, back off the ******** triban rim.
> 
> What. A. Day.


Thats unbelievable! What a dodgy design flaw, Triban should do a recall!
Hope the hand is fine soon


----------



## beany_bot (5 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats unbelievable! What a dodgy design flaw, Triban should do a recall!
> Hope the hand is fine soon


Well it's my first broken thumb, and while annoying, it's not actually that bad, I can still do most things.


----------



## Labelled (20 Jul 2020)

Hi All,

I got the RC520 and after reading this thread I am dreading my first puncture.

The primary purpose of the bicycle for me is commuting and as I go over some gravel, lumps and bumps on my commute and the generally dodgy roads here in Ireland I figured a wider tyre would be more suitable and safer. (35mm Schwalbe Marathon+)

Given the issues described in this thread I was about to upgrade the wheels to the Shimano RS170 currently for €115
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ie/en/shimano-rs170-disc-wheelset/rp-prod193078

BUT THEN... I had a look at the RC520 Gravel version. The wheelset appears to be the same on both the RC520 Standard and RC520 Gravel bicycles, however, the RC520 Gravel version is fitted from the shop with Hutchinson Overide 35mm tyres. 

Does anyone have any experience fitting Hutchinson Overide tyres to this wheelset?

Presumably they must fit if they are sold with the Gravel version?!


----------



## beany_bot (21 Jul 2020)

Labelled said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the RC520 and after reading this thread I am dreading my first puncture.
> 
> ...


Honestly just get new wheels. My thumb has only just healed as I broke it trying to fit new tyres to these wheels.


----------



## Dwn (21 Jul 2020)

I would echo the advice that you should for for new wheels. The triban ones on the rc520 are a catastrophe. 

Do the Shimano wheels accept quick release fittings or are they through axle only?


----------



## Labelled (21 Jul 2020)

@Dwn Good call. It appears as though the Shimano wheels are thru-axle only...
Anyone have suggestions for budget wheels? <£170
I am struggling to find anything near the price point of the Shimano RS170.


----------



## Labelled (21 Jul 2020)

Best options I have found so far appear to be;

£182 - Fulcrum Racing 600 Disc
https://www.merlincycles.com/fulcrum-racing-600-disc-120048.html

£170 - Pro Build CX28
https://www.merlincycles.com/pro-build-alex-cx28-chosen-cx-disc-wheels-700c-81721.html

£187 - Vision Team 30 SL Disc SHIMANO
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/vision-team-30-sl-disc-shimano-wheelset-616270


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2020)

Labelled said:


> Best options I have found so far appear to be;
> 
> £182 - Fulcrum Racing 600 Disc
> https://www.merlincycles.com/fulcrum-racing-600-disc-120048.html
> ...


Not Vision as too heavy. I would go Fulcrum as have owned Alex wheels as they went out of true.


----------



## Dwn (23 Jul 2020)

The Fulcrum wheels are centrelock rather than 6 bolt for the disc rotors. I've got the racing 6 wheelset and found that even with adaptors I couldn't use the existing rotors from the rc520; they were just a tad too large. In the end I had to buy a new set of centrelock rotors, which added almost £60 to the total cost.


----------



## Labelled (23 Jul 2020)

Dwn said:


> The Fulcrum wheels are centrelock rather than 6 bolt for the disc rotors. I've got the racing 6 wheelset and found that even with adaptors I couldn't use the existing rotors from the rc520; they were just a tad too large. In the end I had to buy a new set of centrelock rotors, which added almost £60 to the total cost.



Thanks. I believe the Fulcrum I linked to are also thru-axle and would need a conversion kit for QR.


----------



## MrPorridge (28 Jul 2020)

So I'm going to have to fork out £200 for wheels, then possibly £60 for rotors, extra for tools to remove and add them... Arghhh. This is all turning into something of a minefield. At some point, it's just going to be cheaper to buy a new bike and throw this one in a skip when I next puncture. What's the old phrase, "if it looks too good to be true..."?

For any RC520 fans who have not yet had their hearts, levers and thumbs broken by the wheels-from-hell® it looks like Decathlon are going to subject the good ol' USA to their own particular brand of "cheap bike with 50% upcharge on the first puncture" torment. Not sure if people have seen this but there's a recent, reasonably in-depth review here:



Despite this chap's obvious familiarity with other bike tyres and wheels, he describes removing the stock tyres as "quite a struggle" and seems to have had to jump through hoops (no pun intended) to go tubeless. Still, I'm guessing it might be of help to anyone considering this route with their '520:


----------



## Labelled (2 Aug 2020)

Just a little update.
I am using the bicycle to commute and therefore being able to change the tyres is pretty important. So I practised changing the front tyre for the first time today.


In lieu of the various complaints and issues on this thread and elsewhere, I purchased the Koolstop wire bead tool and a speedier lever type tyre lever from Decathlon and got ready ready for a fight.

I was, however, pleasantly surprised as I removed and reinstalled the front tyre with relative ease in around 10 minutes.

If it's of help to anyone I used a combination of this tutorial, the aforementioned tools with one additional step.

Tutorial: 
View: https://youtu.be/CWPUL67IJU0


Extra step: After I let the air out of the tyre I went around the tyre and detached the inner rim from the tyre with my hand (they were stuck to the inner rim with glue).

I have now no regrets purchasing this bicycle and I plan to purchase new tyres for puncture protection. (Schwalbe Marathon plus 35mm - I know these are meant to be a nightmare to mount but I'm emboldened after the easy change this morning)


----------



## Labelled (8 Aug 2020)

Final update for anyone interested. 
I got the Schwalbe Marathon plus 700x35mm on the stock wheels this morning. 
Again it took some time and patience but I got the two tyres changed in less than an hour using the tools mentioned in my post above. 

The new tyres transformed the bicycle. Ride is much more comfortable and I can now ride it up and down curbs. Does not feel as racy but its exactly as I want it to be now.


----------



## MrPorridge (8 Aug 2020)

Some great information there @Labelled!
I have found the speedier lever helpful but I bought something similar, but not identical to, the Koolstop (ok, it was cheaper). My mistake as the hinged part of my bead tool isn't up to the job and it gives way under pressure. "Buy cheap, buy twice" as they say!
Brilliant job with the marathons. You are a better (and far more patient) person than I, which - to be fair - isn't saying that much!


----------



## Labelled (9 Aug 2020)

No worries. Glad you found it helpful. 

I found the best tip from the video is to keep working the tyre into the centre of the rim. It kept on creating more and more slack, little by little. 

The Kool stop tool isn't perfect. The part that connects to the rim slips off pretty easy and similarly the shape of the hook that grabs the tyre isn't great either. Notwithstanding it did get the tyres on... Eventually. 

I'm really delighted with the bike now. Hoping the tyres live up to expectations and I will not need to change a tube for a few years.


----------



## joethemango (26 Aug 2020)

Labelled said:


> No worries. Glad you found it helpful.
> 
> I found the best tip from the video is to keep working the tyre into the centre of the rim. It kept on creating more and more slack, little by little.
> 
> ...


thank you for all your input!

looking to upgrade the wheelset.. looking at the shimano rs170 ... its thru axel? will it fit our bike or do we need a conversion kit?

or are there other good options


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (26 Aug 2020)

wonderloaf said:


> I run folding Schwalbe G-ones on Magic Aksiums and have no problems with taking them off and putting them on, can do it without using levers, just using my thumbs!



Which Mavic Aksium's did you get? The 6 bolt or the clincher centrelock?


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Aug 2020)

I’d be on the look out on EBay and Facebook and the like for a set of wheels taken off a bike that has been upgraded. Many of them seem to be quick release rather than thru axle which is becoming increasingly more common.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (26 Aug 2020)

Dwn said:


> The Fulcrum wheels are centrelock rather than 6 bolt for the disc rotors. I've got the racing 6 wheelset and found that even with adaptors I couldn't use the existing rotors from the rc520; they were just a tad too large. In the end I had to buy a new set of centrelock rotors, which added almost £60 to the total cost.



To clarify, are the existing disc rotors on the RC520 6 bolt?


----------



## Dwn (26 Aug 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> To clarify, are the existing disc rotors on the RC520 6 bolt?


Yep, they are, although can't recall the brand


----------



## straas (26 Aug 2020)

Do you think they've changed the manufacturing of the wheels or tyres? As multiple reports before of near impossible to remove and replace tyres.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (26 Aug 2020)

For anyone who is looking, Wiggle currently have a great deal on the Shimano RS170 Disc Wheelset (see here: https://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-rs170-disc-wheelset).

I've bought these and 2 of the 6 bolt to centre lock converter sets so that the discs fit (https://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-6-bolt-to-centrelock-rotor-hub-adapter-rtad05).


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (26 Aug 2020)

Labelled said:


> Thanks. I believe the Fulcrum I linked to are also thru-axle and would need a conversion kit for QR.



Hey @Labelled, how exactly would you do this? Do you know of any conversion kits that would work?

Edit: Would this do the trick for a 12x100mm front and 12x142 rear axle wheels? 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07P52B74D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
.


----------



## Liquid (27 Aug 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Hey @Labelled, how exactly would you do this? Do you know of any conversion kits that would work?
> 
> Edit: Would this do the trick for a 12x100mm front and 12x142 rear axle wheels?
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07P52B74D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> .



I'm really interested to see if you can find a solution as everything I've read says there are no compatible adapters.


----------



## Liquid (28 Aug 2020)

After breaking a spoke yesterday and being told I'd have to wait at least a month for them to check the wheel and replace the spoke, I went for a pair of Mavic Aksiums with the 6-bolt rotor and QR adapter included - €217 delivered to France within 3 days


----------



## Dwn (28 Aug 2020)

After a good deal of faffing about, I ended up with Fulcrum wheels on the RC500 and Mavis Aksiums on the RC520. Both a big improvement on the decathlon wheels, but the Aksiums were much less hassle to fit and were easier for changing tyres. Would definitely recommend


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Aug 2020)

Liquid said:


> After breaking a spoke yesterday and being told I'd have to wait at least a month for them to check the wheel and replace the spoke, I went for a pair of Mavic Aksiums with the 6-bolt rotor and QR adapter included - €217 delivered to France within 3 days



I could quite easily believe that if it was a decathlon store. Went into the Warrington one and the bike section looked like it had been a closing down sale, even the display models had gone, it was barer than a bare wall!


----------



## Liquid (28 Aug 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> I could quite easily believe that if it was a decathlon store. Went into the Warrington one and the bike section looked like it had been a closing down sale, even the display models had gone, it was barer than a bare wall!


I know the Warrington store well - I've not been a couple of years though, my parents still live in Standish and we often visited before the current mess.

It's the same situation in France, it looks like they're closing down, hardly any bikes or gear. Everything is selling quickly on leboncoin (second-hand site). I've been tempted to sell my RC520 and order a Canyon Endurace, but their wait time is currently Jan 2021...

I'm sticking with the Triban, which I think is great, just hope these Mavic Askium's are up to my 6ft5 110kg frame.

As for changing tyres (and broken thumbs), I highly recommend this - https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-tyre-seating-tool - It makes it much easier and it's light enough to carry on rides.


----------



## MrPorridge (28 Aug 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Went into the Warrington one and the bike section looked like it had been a closing down sale, even the display models had gone, it was barer than a bare wall!


Got my RC520 from Warrington. I'm only a few miles away. The staff there were very good despite a mix-up with the sizes. There's one particular chap - dark hair, big beard - who was really helpful with advice and fixing a few niggles. Can't remember his name but was very impressed with his knowledge. Would be interested to hear his opinion on the 520 wheels.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (29 Aug 2020)

Dwn said:


> After a good deal of faffing about, I ended up with Fulcrum wheels on the RC500 and Mavis Aksiums on the RC520. Both a big improvement on the decathlon wheels, but the Aksiums were much less hassle to fit and were easier for changing tyres. Would definitely recommend



Did the Aksium through axel have any issues fitting on the frame?

I'm trying to fit the Shimano RS170s now and the through axel section is slightly too wide, separate to the QR adapter.


----------



## Dwn (29 Aug 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Did the Aksium through axel have any issues fitting on the frame?
> 
> I'm trying to fit the Shimano RS170s now and the through axel section is slightly too wide, separate to the QR adapter.


Fitted perfectly when I added the Mavic qr adapters.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (1 Sep 2020)

Liquid said:


> I'm really interested to see if you can find a solution as everything I've read says there are no compatible adapters.



Whatever you've read is wrong. Go the Shiman RS170 Wheels on using two QR adaptors. 12to9 100mm for the front wheel and 12to9 142mm for the back. 

Works a charm, great wheels (they're just as heavy as the Decathlon wheels but sturdier, and incredibly easy to fit tyres on - got Continental GP5000s on with just my thumbs!) and running perfectly.


----------



## Dwn (1 Sep 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Whatever you've read is wrong. Go the Shiman RS170 Wheels on using two QR adaptors. 12to9 100mm for the front wheel and 12to9 142mm for the back.
> 
> Works a charm, great wheels (they're just as heavy as the Decathlon wheels but sturdier, and incredibly easy to fit tyres on - got Continental GP5000s on with just my thumbs!) and running perfectly.


And the GP500's feel so much better than the stick tyres. Fast and comfortable


----------



## Liquid (3 Sep 2020)

Dwn said:


> After a good deal of faffing about, I ended up with Fulcrum wheels on the RC500 and Mavis Aksiums on the RC520. Both a big improvement on the decathlon wheels, but the Aksiums were much less hassle to fit and were easier for changing tyres. Would definitely recommend



I ordered the aksiums but I'm having trouble with the rear QR adapters, specifically for the cassette side - the black plastic adapter doesn't fit inside it sits flush, is this correct?


----------



## Dwn (3 Sep 2020)

Liquid said:


> I ordered the aksiums but I'm having trouble with the rear QR adapters, specifically for the cassette side - the black plastic adapter doesn't fit inside it sits flush, is this correct?


It had already been fitted to mine (I bought the wheels from eBay) so couldn't really tell you tbh. Will have a look at the bike tomorrow


----------



## Liquid (4 Sep 2020)

Dwn said:


> It had already been fitted to mine (I bought the wheels from eBay) so couldn't really tell you tbh. Will have a look at the bike tomorrow



Hi

It's ok, I had to remove the existing adapters then fit the QR adapters - everything's fine now!


----------



## worldender (12 Sep 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Whatever you've read is wrong. Go the Shiman RS170 Wheels on using two QR adaptors. 12to9 100mm for the front wheel and 12to9 142mm for the back.
> 
> Works a charm, great wheels (they're just as heavy as the Decathlon wheels but sturdier, and incredibly easy to fit tyres on - got Continental GP5000s on with just my thumbs!) and running perfectly.



Absolute godsend this thread, really helpful for dealing with these horrible wheels. I've put dents in the rim using a bead seating tool and I still can't get any tyres to seat properly. Thought about going to the LBS to see if they can help, but that's no use if I'm 20 miles from home in the woods with a puncture.

AussieRider - can I ask if you went with those Chinese adapters in the end, and did they work? I'm also biting the bullet on a set of RS170s.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (13 Sep 2020)

worldender said:


> Absolute godsend this thread, really helpful for dealing with these horrible wheels. I've put dents in the rim using a bead seating tool and I still can't get any tyres to seat properly. Thought about going to the LBS to see if they can help, but that's no use if I'm 20 miles from home in the woods with a puncture.
> 
> AussieRider - can I ask if you went with those Chinese adapters in the end, and did they work? I'm also biting the bullet on a set of RS170s.



Hey mate - I bought these (link at the bottom) in the end. 142mm for the rear wheel and 100mm for the front. They work perfectly.

RS170s are great wheels, and incredibly easy to get tyres on.

Bear in mind that they use the centrelock system for the disc breaks as opposed to the 6-bolt system the standard Triban wheels use, so you'll either need to get 6-bolt to centrelock adaptors (which I got from wiggle at £14 a pop) or you'll need to get new discs.

Definitely recommend doing that. Has made the ride infinitely more pleasant, and I have a lot more faith in my wheels and tyres now.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07KYGDR23/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## worldender (13 Sep 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> Hey mate - I bought these (link at the bottom) in the end. 142mm for the rear wheel and 100mm for the front. They work perfectly.
> 
> RS170s are great wheels, and incredibly easy to get tyres on.
> 
> ...




Excellent, those are what I've got in my basket already, so thanks for confirming. I've used Lixada gear before and it's always been solid,not bike parts though.

Luckily I found a new set of them cheap on eBay, £100 including the 6 bolt adapters, so should be ready to roll. Thanks for confirming these work - was tearing my hair out with those stock hoops.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (14 Sep 2020)

worldender said:


> Excellent, those are what I've got in my basket already, so thanks for confirming. I've used Lixada gear before and it's always been solid,not bike parts though.
> 
> Luckily I found a new set of them cheap on eBay, £100 including the 6 bolt adapters, so should be ready to roll. Thanks for confirming these work - was tearing my hair out with those stock hoops.



No worries. Let us know how they go!


----------



## worldender (16 Sep 2020)

Aussie Rider in London said:


> No worries. Let us know how they go!



Cheers. First glance adapters and wheels are great. Front goes right in with no dramas. One thing - did you find you needed to swap the NDS spacers on the rear? Current one on the Shimano wheels is too wide to fit in the QR dropouts.

Edit - it just about fits, but not well - wheel won't quite centre in the frame. Reading back, it looks like you had this issue too - interested to know how you solved it.

edit2: Working fine now - just needed to loosen the brake caliper and everything slipped into place. Cheers!


----------



## Stammers (1 Oct 2020)

I replaced mine with Schwalbe Marathon 35mm Green Guard ones, ie not the plus, based on reviews that the plus ones are not as enjoyable to ride.
It’s definitely more enjoyable and stable now over gravel which I like to ride on, but the bike feels heavier and a bit sluggish now.
I guess that’s the trade off, but I’m definitely trying folding gravel tyres next like the Panaracer Gravel King.

ps to replace stock tyres took mechanic 10mins and to replace the Marathon tyres took mechanic 5mins. Neither thought they were difficult to replace but I guess that’s experience. Based on this thread I decided not to bother trying myself!


Labelled said:


> Final update for anyone interested.
> I got the Schwalbe Marathon plus 700x35mm on the stock wheels this morning.
> Again it took some time and patience but I got the two tyres changed in less than an hour using the tools mentioned in my post above.
> 
> The new tyres transformed the bicycle. Ride is much more comfortable and I can now ride it up and down curbs. Does not feel as racy but its exactly as I want it to be now.


----------



## Labelled (10 Oct 2020)

Stammers said:


> I replaced mine with Schwalbe Marathon 35mm Green Guard ones, ie not the plus, based on reviews that the plus ones are not as enjoyable to ride.
> It’s definitely more enjoyable and stable now over gravel which I like to ride on, but the bike feels heavier and a bit sluggish now.
> I guess that’s the trade off, but I’m definitely trying folding gravel tyres next like the Panaracer Gravel King.
> 
> ps to replace stock tyres took mechanic 10mins and to replace the Marathon tyres took mechanic 5mins. Neither thought they were difficult to replace but I guess that’s experience. Based on this thread I decided not to bother trying myself!



Yes. It wasn't that bad for me. 
I don't think I could have changed them without the tyre bead jack though.


----------



## tribanjules (16 Nov 2020)

Ordered askium wheel set from wiggle.
Only rear turned up this morning yet wiggle system has my order as complete.
Not impressed


----------



## vickster (16 Nov 2020)

tribanjules said:


> Ordered askium wheel set from wiggle.
> Only rear turned up this morning yet wiggle system has my order as complete.
> Not impressed


Had the box been opened?


----------



## tribanjules (16 Nov 2020)

Was a one wheel box !


----------



## vickster (16 Nov 2020)

tribanjules said:


> Was a one wheel box !


Ohh, best hop on their webchat...good luck!


----------



## Mines_a_pint (25 Nov 2020)

tribanjules said:


> Was a one wheel box !


Hi, Did the other wheel turn up?


----------



## tribanjules (25 Nov 2020)

Mines_a_pint said:


> Hi, Did the other wheel turn up?


Nope so returned and refunded.
Plan B now - hand bike to LBS !


----------



## bobnet (23 Dec 2020)

Hi, 
I'm a newbie and it is my first post here, hoping to get some help. So, saying hello to all.

It seems the RC120 is a nice bike. However, it seems the cost of replacing wheels is not cheap and easy. Is it still worth of buying the new rc520 and replacing the wheels? With a little extra, I wonder if it would be better to go with others. In my case, Cannondale SYNAPS for overall value.

Synapse appears an endurance/racier bike. What I prefer is more convenient bike to ride for a day ride (and occasionally tutoring).. Would Synapse be as comfortable as RC120?


----------



## Ride with Roy (25 Jan 2021)

Dwn said:


> I've had my Triban RC520 for a year now, and it's been a really good experience so far. I've added mudguards and a rear rack, and now plan to undertake a multi-day tour in Europe come the Spring.
> 
> However, I had my first puncture last week and getting the tyre off the wheel was difficult but getting it back on was much, much worse - it took about an hour. This was bad enough in the comfort of my kitchen, but potentially in the pouring rain miles from anywhere doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> ...


I had a terrible time sorting out a puncture on my RC520. I was 30 miles from home after 70 miles completed. It was getting dark with a temperature of -1.5C and dropping. It Took 30 minutes to break the bead away from the rim and the same again to reinstall. The tyres were Gatorskins, which are notoriously tight on proper sized wheels, so a nightmare on the Triban. This experience caused me to find a solution that didn’t require the expense of replacing wheels. The answer came in the form of the TyreKey. I bought one and removed the tyres again to add new tubes. The whole process was painless so I now have confidence that I can handle a roadside repair as the tool fits in my tool bag. I won’t add any links as I am new here and don’t want to break and rules, but Google will find it. there are also YouTube reviews.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Jan 2021)

Ride with Roy said:


> I had a terrible time sorting out a puncture on my RC520. I was 30 miles from home after 70 miles completed. It was getting dark with a temperature of -1.5C and dropping. It Took 30 minutes to break the bead away from the rim and the same again to reinstall. The tyres were Gatorskins, which are notoriously tight on proper sized wheels, so a nightmare on the Triban. This experience caused me to find a solution that didn’t require the expense of replacing wheels. The answer came in the form of the TyreKey. I bought one and removed the tyres again to add new tubes. The whole process was painless so I now have confidence that I can handle a roadside repair as the tool fits in my tool bag. I won’t add any links as I am new here and don’t want to break and rules, but Google will find it. there are also YouTube reviews.


Sounds like a pretty good solution that if it works.

But I decided to swap my wheels, as in addition to the pain of taking off and refitting tyres, I had issues with the spokes.

Bit the bullet and went for some Hunt gravel/4season wheels, which I've found great. Improved the feel and versatility of the bike as could fit 36 tyres with ease.


----------



## Mines_a_pint (26 Jan 2021)

After getting two punctures in one day I changed mine to Mavic Aksium and put 32 mm gatorskin on...ride seems smoother with this set up...


----------



## tribanjules (26 Jan 2021)

Mines_a_pint said:


> After getting two punctures in one day I changed mine to Mavic Aksium and put 32 mm gatorskin on...ride seems smoother with this set up...


Mavics in short supply as they went bust sadly


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Jan 2021)

If I was looking at purchasing new Mavic wheels then I’d be a little nervous of parts availability in the future as stock is sold down at stores.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jan 2021)

the Prime wheelsets available on wiggle are cheap and decent. I run a set as spare wheels on my cross bike for easy change between road and cross tyres. I also used their lifeline cheap as chips disc rotors, which also run fine.


----------



## Mines_a_pint (26 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> If I was looking at purchasing new Mavic wheels then I’d be a little nervous of parts availability in the future as stock is sold down at stores.


I’ve read in cycling news that new owners were found and they are going to refocus the company on rims, hubs and wheels.


----------



## jonnylane (13 Mar 2021)

Another RC520 wheel-hater here. I was an early adopter and bought mine in Nov 2018. Great value bike, no trouble at all with anything else. I commute 0-2 times/week in all weather year round, 13 miles each way. The bike has now done 3.5k miles.

The tyres lasted 3 months through the first winter before cracking dangerously. Decathlon pretended it was normal. They also pretended that the wheels were normal when I told them I spent 3 hours replacing their dreadful tyres with Gatorskins. They blamed the tyres but replaced the 4 snapped tyre levers I produced. I now use Pedro's which are excellent.

Gatorskins are brilliant (slow: I don't care, it's bonus training & poor grip in the wet: urban myth in my experience). I've not had a puncture since I fitted them 2 years ago which considering the rural roads I commute on is impressive. I have been dreading a puncture but it never happened. I have rolled over glass three times and pulled a variety of flint, glass and a screw out of them. They could do with replacing so I naturally thought: why not replace the wheels?

I found a pair of Aksium 6-bolt wheels for £171and fitted them today. They go in easily once you know what you're doing with the QR adaptors (which I didn't).


----------



## HazyHog (29 Mar 2021)

I was catching up on this thread as I own a Triban RC500 and recently bought a pair of Shimano RS170 wheels.

As someone with little experience with bike tech I was ignorant to the problems I would run into with dropout widths and axel converters and all sorts. I have measured the rear dropout on my frame and its 135mm is this the same for the Triban RC520? as I see a few of you guys have successfully fitted RS170's to the RC520. 

When trying to put the rear wheel into position I need to very slightly pull the frame apart to fit the wheel. I haven't yet bought converters as I'm not certain on which ones to buy. 

Any help would be hugely appreciated as I'm pulling my hair out here.

Cheers


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2021)

Don’t the RC520 and 500 have different wheels?
Tne 520 wheels being the pigs for tyre changes and not the 500?


----------



## Dwn (29 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Don’t the RC520 and 500 have different wheels?
> Tne 520 wheels being the pigs for tyre changes and not the 500?


I’ve got both bikes, and basically the same horrible wheels. I’m waiting to hear about Decathlon offering to swap them foc, which is the rumour from the FB users group.

Sorry, @HazyHog - can’t advise you on that. I changed my wheels to Mavic Aksium and Fulcrum Racing 6, and both fitted without too much trouble (the Mavic set much easier than the Fulcrum).


----------



## Dwn (29 Mar 2021)

I should say that I had to pull the frame pretty hard when swapping the wheel, bu I think that was because I had fitted a pannier rack. I don’t suppose that is your issue?


----------



## HazyHog (30 Mar 2021)

The adaptors arrived today, the wheels seem to fit fine with the back wheel being a bit tight but nothing that requires too much force.



vickster said:


> Don’t the RC520 and 500 have different wheels?
> Tne 520 wheels being the pigs for tyre changes and not the 500?



I assumed they were the same wheels based on my traumatic experiences changing tyres in the past. Luckily I wont have to deal with them anymore. 

Though I left my bike in the sun after a ride today and the front tyre burst as it was overinflated. Meaning if the converters didn't work id be in for the most stressful hour of my life.



Dwn said:


> I’ve got both bikes, and basically the same horrible wheels. I’m waiting to hear about Decathlon offering to swap them foc, which is the rumour from the FB users group.




@Dwn What was it that decathlon were rumoured to swap them out for?


----------



## Dwn (30 Mar 2021)

HazyHog said:


> The adaptors arrived today, the wheels seem to fit fine with the back wheel being a bit tight but nothing that requires too much force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently an improved version of the current wheel. I’m not entirely convinced that it will happen, but it’s the rumour on Facebook


----------



## gwarg (1 Apr 2021)

Dwn said:


> Apparently an improved version of the current wheel. I’m not entirely convinced that it will happen, but it’s the rumour on Facebook


Do you know what the FB group is called please? Would be interested in joining as I've just placed an order


----------



## Dwn (1 Apr 2021)

I’ve abandoned Facebook now but think it was just Triban users group. The post was from a few months ago


----------



## MrPorridge (1 Apr 2021)

gwarg said:


> Do you know what the FB group is called please? Would be interested in joining as I've just placed an order


I recently joined the "B'Twin Triban Users" group to see what advice was out there. Mixed messages as far as I can see - someone was saying Decathlon UK have said they would exchange the wheels under warranty but that there would be no stock until 2023! Someone said Decathlon have no intention of exchanging the wheels.
My bike is way out of the warranty period anyway. I guess that even with a wheel upgrade, the RC520 would be a good deal but not quite the bargain it was. What's annoying is that it would cost Decathlon a lot less to include better wheels than the £200+ quid, plus possibly more for various adapters, plus labour, plus the hassle of getting the thing actually booked in for the swap that it'll cost me. (Anything beyond basic maintenance is beyond me and I haven't got a clue when it comes to QR adapters, disk adapters, cassette removal tools, spacers etc.)


----------



## Dwn (1 Apr 2021)

There’s no doubt that the wheels are truly awful. I’ve replaced both my sets with Mavic Aksiums and Fulcrum Racing 6, and the former have been much easier to change tyres on than the latter. 

The Fulcrums, while not as terrible as the Triban wheels, make changing an inner tube a real pita with tyres less than 35mm. It may be just a coincidence but the only wheels I ever had this problem with are billed as ‘tubeless ready’.


----------



## MrPorridge (28 Apr 2021)

For what it's worth, this splendid fellow from France has posted a video about getting tyres on and off the RC520.
I never did French at school so my vocab begins and ends at jambon baguette. This means I've no idea what he's saying but he seems to be indicating that the stupidly thick, yellow rim tape might be part of the problem.
The gravel variant Hutchinson tyres seem to go on easier than the "Resist Protect plus" on the regular 520 but he seems to get them on ok - with his bare hands! He seems to be really squeezing the tyre into the centre "well" and bringing the slack round to the last, unseated portion of tyre rim. I've tried this but still need a tyre lever to get it back on at the end.
So much for British beef! My wounded John Bull pride thinks he must be a deceptively tough and wiry chap. I also suspect that he's using that gallic charm to somehow seduce the tyre back on to the wheel.

If anyone has any basic translation skills beyond "my hovercraft is full of eels" it would be interesting to know roughly what he's suggesting:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ommc1njaNE


----------



## Dwn (28 Apr 2021)

MrPorridge said:


> For what it's worth, this splendid fellow from France has posted a video about getting tyres on and off the RC520.
> I never did French at school so my vocab begins and ends at jambon baguette. This means I've no idea what he's saying but he seems to be indicating that the stupidly thick, yellow rim tape might be part of the problem.
> The gravel variant Hutchinson tyres seem to go on easier than the "Resist Protect plus" on the regular 520 but he seems to get them on ok - with his bare hands! He seems to be really squeezing the tyre into the centre "well" and bringing the slack round to the last, unseated portion of tyre rim. I've tried this but still need a tyre lever to get it back on at the end.
> So much for British beef! My wounded John Bull pride thinks he must be a deceptively tough and wiry chap. I also suspect that he's using that gallic charm to somehow seduce the tyre back on to the wheel.
> ...



I wondered if the very thick tape was part of the problem, so removed this and reused thinner stuff - but made no difference. Changing the wheelset for Mavic Aksium was the best thing I did in terms of upgrades; tyre changes are now easy!


----------



## Mines_a_pint (1 May 2021)

Dwn said:


> I wondered if the very thick tape was part of the problem, so removed this and reused thinner stuff - but made no difference. Changing the wheelset for Mavic Aksium was the best thing I did in terms of upgrades; tyre changes are now easy!


Thumbs up for Mavic Aksium on this bike..Got a puncture last week and didn’t even have to use the tyre leavers to get the tyre back on...


----------



## ellis (5 May 2021)

Had the Triban 520 for a while now and use regularly for commuting. Had a puncture a year back and managed to get the old stock tyres off and replaced with different tyres.
Just had another puncture and I’m am now painfully remembering how horrible it is getting the tyre off/on this wheel-set.

I think for my own mental health and well-being 🤣 I would rather just buy a new wheel set and not have to try and fix a puncture on the tribal wheels.
Now I know Mavic akxsium are popular and do the job and I’m happy to go with them. or are there other comparable price options to the Mavic?

Is it a fairly simple DIY type job to swap over the wheel set as never had to do it with a disc brake bike before?
Thanks


----------



## Dwn (5 May 2021)

ellis said:


> Had the Triban 520 for a while now and use regularly for commuting. Had a puncture a year back and managed to get the old stock tyres off and replaced with different tyres.
> Just had another puncture and I’m am now painfully remembering how horrible it is getting the tyre off/on this wheel-set.
> 
> I think for my own mental health and well-being 🤣 I would rather just buy a new wheel set and not have to try and fix a puncture on the tribal wheels.
> ...



I changed the wheels on my RC500 and my RC520. On the latter I went for Mavic Aksium and on the former i used Fulcrum Racing 6. My experience with the Fulcrums has been less positive than the Mavic when changing tyres. Not anything like as bad as the Triban, but much harder than the Mavic. The Mavic wheels are not tubeless ready, but I have no intention of going tubeless anytime soon.


Wheel changeover wasn’t difficult, but it’s easier if the brake rotors on your Triban can be swapped to the new wheels - not possible with some types, so you may have to budget for new rotors.

You’ll probably also need a cassette removal tool, and perhaps a chain whip if you don’t have one already. 

Looking back, I would have saved a bit of effort by getting the LBS to do it!


----------



## flaviorodrigues (24 May 2021)

Guys im a new owner of the Triban RC520. I just purchased on ebay the Schwalbe G-One All-round 70x38c. For what i see it should work. My question is about wheels that maybe i will change later. The ones you guys are talking are the Mavic Aksium. Is this ones? https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/aksium-700-road-bike-wheels-x2-black/_/R-p-X8331679

Thanks
Flavio


----------



## tribanjules (25 May 2021)

flaviorodrigues said:


> Guys im a new owner of the Triban RC520. I just purchased on ebay the Schwalbe G-One All-round 70x38c. For what i see it should work. My question is about wheels that maybe i will change later. The ones you guys are talking are the Mavic Aksium. Is this ones? https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/aksium-700-road-bike-wheels-x2-black/_/R-p-X8331679
> 
> Thanks
> Flavio


Check details as I suspect these are rim brake not disc brake !


----------



## Dwn (25 May 2021)

flaviorodrigues said:


> Guys im a new owner of the Triban RC520. I just purchased on ebay the Schwalbe G-One All-round 70x38c. For what i see it should work. My question is about wheels that maybe i will change later. The ones you guys are talking are the Mavic Aksium. Is this ones? https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/aksium-700-road-bike-wheels-x2-black/_/R-p-X8331679
> 
> Thanks
> Flavio


Unfortunately those wheels won’t fit - you would need the disc brake versions (those are for rim brakes), which are more expensive.


----------



## flaviorodrigues (25 May 2021)

Ah, I see, I also was surprised by the price because in others places I see it costing near 300£. Anyway, I will see how the stock ones go and maybe purchase them later! Let's see! Thanks Guys


----------



## raggydoll (1 Jun 2021)

Is this a case that the stock wheels are slightly too big?

Surely people have reported it to decathlon?

If so, you'd think they would simply start putting a different wheelset of a similar price on them.

I'm sure they'd sell more bikes that way.
I wouldn't buy one simply because of this.
If you want to change your wheels it should be by choice, not because the stock wheels are impossible to change tyres on.
Once you factor in the price of new wheels it's not such a good deal.


----------



## Briantriban (26 Jul 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Really feel for you. I too have the rc520 and had similar nightmare with these wheels, notwithstanding never having had a problem with my technique over countless other wheelsets and tyres, including often hard to fit marathon pluses.
> 
> Smug, condescending replies are not what people need who are struggling and posting partly as catharsis.
> 
> ...


I just saw your post, and am also planning on upgrading my Triban RC520 gravel wheels to Hunt all season.
I presume a year on, you're still happy with them?
Also do you recall what you ordered from Hunt? With my measuring tape they seem to be QR 100 9mm at front and QR 135 10mm at back.
I just wanted to confirm before buying, as have seen different dimensions mentioned elsewhere, and the info isn't available on Decathlon website anymore..
A great bike, apart from puncture, tyre, wheel problems!


----------



## Tribansman (26 Jul 2021)

Briantriban said:


> I just saw your post, and am also planning on upgrading my Triban RC520 gravel wheels to Hunt all season.
> I presume a year on, you're still happy with them?
> Also do you recall what you ordered from Hunt? With my measuring tape they seem to be QR 100 9mm at front and QR 135 10mm at back.
> I just wanted to confirm before buying, as have seen different dimensions mentioned elsewhere, and the info isn't available on Decathlon website anymore..
> A great bike, apart from puncture, tyre, wheel problems!


Funny you should ask this right now!

If it had been a couple of weeks ago I'd've said 'great, really happy, no problems, thoroughly recommend'.

However...had my bike serviced last week and there are some small cracks around the spoke nipples (steady...!). The service guy said if they get any worse the wheels will be toast so I'm going to use Hunt's free returns service this week to send it back and hopefully replace. They do come with a 3 year warranty. So...reserving judgement till I see how they respond.

What I would say is that I'm surprised they have cracked. I'm 67kg, do mostly road miles and only occasional light off road with my lad (so not flying over rough stuff), and have my tyres at 45-55psi. I've had them just over 18 months so they'll have done about 15,000 miles. Completely trouble free...apart from those cracks, and not sure when they first appeared.

In terms of what I bought, I think I just specified the QR axle after ordering, can't remember there being different sizes. Hope that helps.


----------



## Briantriban (26 Jul 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Funny you should ask this right now!
> 
> If it had been a couple of weeks ago I'd've said 'great, really happy, no problems, thoroughly recommend'.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply - I'm probably worrying overly about the dimensions - pretty sure its 135mm rather than 130!

Interesting too to hear about the cracks, presumably in the rims. 
I'm a fair bit heftier than you, and often carry luggage (shopping or touring) so combined could be pushing their 105/115kg limit.
From what you say you wouldn't have gone near those tolerances.. 

I got some more aero wheels from them for my 'thoroughbred' road bike last month which have a lower 90/100 kg limit, and am really impressed so far, especially after a Highland 500 tour last week. Will now keep a weather eye out for nipple/rim fatigue


----------



## Rhiz (19 Sep 2022)

Hey guys! 

Sorry to resurrect a dead thread but I’m new here, and have already found some great advice on this thread. 

I’ve had my RC520 for about two years, and every time I want to change tyre (be it the stock 28s, 35 continental cyclocross’s or a 23 turbo) I end up fighting with the rims for hours before taking it to the burly men in the shop. 
I’ve not had this issue with other wheel sets and I’m sick of it. 

Am I right in thinking I can buy these: https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Mavic/Aksium-Disc-12x142-Clincher-Wheelset/JW9Z 

It says it has the QR front and back adapters included, do I need anything else? 

Thanks!


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Sep 2022)

@Rhiz you’ll need centre lock disc brake rotors and lockrings or you’ll need to purchase 6 bolt to centre lock adapters.


----------



## 22point8 (19 Sep 2022)

Decathlon changed the wheels to 19c, I started seeing them in August last year.


----------



## Rhiz (20 Sep 2022)

@bikingdad90 Ah so the RC520 brakes are 6 bolt, but the Mavic wheel set takes centre lock?


----------



## Rhiz (20 Sep 2022)

22point8 said:


> Decathlon changed the wheels to 19c, I started seeing them in August last year.




So I could just buy the new wheel set and skip all the faff of adapters? I’ll bin the stock 28s I have as they aren’t compatible apparently, but I assume my 35s are?

https://www.tradeinn.com/bikeinn/en/continental-cyclo-x-king-performance-700-gravel-tyre/136378049/p

Edit: saying that they have pretty poor reviews still, probably better off with the faff and using the slightly better Mavic set.


----------



## 22point8 (20 Sep 2022)

The Triban wheels are still heavy, If you're going to spend about £120 on replacing the wheels with Triban you might as wheel go for something slightly more expensive and get Mavic or Fulcrum.


----------



## vickster (20 Sep 2022)

Rhiz said:


> So I could just buy the new wheel set and skip all the faff of adapters? I’ll bin the stock 28s I have as they aren’t compatible apparently, but I assume my 35s are?
> 
> https://www.tradeinn.com/bikeinn/en/continental-cyclo-x-king-performance-700-gravel-tyre/136378049/p
> 
> Edit: saying that they have pretty poor reviews still, probably better off with the faff and using the slightly better Mavic set.



Have you tried going tubeless with the existing wheels if the only issue is getting tyres on and off. The issue with the wheels is that they are tubeless ready and although in theory work with tubes, the reality seems to be not the case with many tyres. Might be a cheaper option than new wheels


----------



## ellis (8 Oct 2022)

Hi all, 

Just looking for a bit of advice. I’ve had a RC520 for a few years now but the wheels and tyres have made it now virtually unusable. It’s got to the point now that I have just given up trying to get a tyre back on the wheel, it’s now just gathering dust. I’ve come to the conclusion that it will just be easier to buy a new wheel set. Now I don’t want to spend much money on a wheel set as the bike is lightly used for a bit of commuting here and there and the odd bit of rides out with the kids.

Would this wheelset be ok, from what I understand all I would need is a QR conversion kit and a centre lock disc conversion kit, is that right? 

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/prime-stagiaire-disc-alloy-wheelset/rp-prod185009


----------



## Tribansman (9 Oct 2022)

ellis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just looking for a bit of advice. I’ve had a RC520 for a few years now but the wheels and tyres have made it now virtually unusable. It’s got to the point now that I have just given up trying to get a tyre back on the wheel, it’s now just gathering dust. I’ve come to the conclusion that it will just be easier to buy a new wheel set. Now I don’t want to spend much money on a wheel set as the bike is lightly used for a bit of commuting here and there and the odd bit of rides out with the kids.
> 
> ...



I'd get second hand if you're on a budget and with how much you say you use it.

And I'd say pretty much anything is better than those wretched stock wheels


----------



## freiston (9 Oct 2022)

After reading this thread, and having used the technique as per the video (by 531colin of a neighbouring parish) linked below to resolve my own difficulties with non Triban wheels and Vittoria Randonneur tyres, I almost wish I had a Triban just for the challenge of removing and fitting a tyre


----------



## Kingfisher101 (20 Nov 2022)

I would'nt have another Decathlon bike after the fiasco I had with the RC520.


----------



## chando (11 Dec 2022)

Thanks for the great thread - really useful for when owning a 520 and wanting to upgrade!

I'm feeling that Mavic Aksium's are the best way to go. If I got the below set, what else do I need - is it 2x QR adapters? Do I also need 2x to 6 bolt to centre lock adaptors?

https://www.merlincycles.com/mavic-aksium-disc-road-wheelset-700c-133921.html

If there's any better ideas than going for these mavics - happy to hear! Cheers


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Dec 2022)

@chando save yourself the hassle, head over to superstar components and get a set of arc ultra disc wheels for £135 with the right spec from the off using code 66wheelset.


----------



## chando (11 Dec 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> @chando save yourself the hassle, head over to superstar components and get a set of arc ultra disc wheels for £135 with the right spec from the off using code 66wheelset.



Thank for this! Would the right spec be: front (QR adaptor), back (QR adaptor - shimano), V6 Freehub Body (Shimano 11 Speed). 

Apologies if obvious, just want to get it right!


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Dec 2022)

I believe so @chando. It’s quick release wheels isn’t it and six bolt? I don’t actually own a triban so only going off the pictures and descriptions. It’s also a nice weight saving 2.3kg to 1.6kg!


----------

